#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Curso MikroTik

## ronaldopatrick

Olá amigos aqui neste Post logo abaixo tem varias vídeo aulas para quem é iniciante como eu e tem vontade de aprender.
Espero que seja útil, e quem quiser agradecer não se esqueça de clicar na estrelinha.


*Mikrotik Aulas Intermediarias*
01 – conhecendo winbox — 07:50 Min
02 – configuraoes iniciais — 11:10 Min
03 – Amarrar Ip e Mac — 10:55 Min
04 – Web Porxy — 15:50 Min
05 – Controle de Banda — 08:37 Min
06 – Configuraçoes Iniciais Hotspost — 13:50 Min
07 – Controle de banda hotspot e varios computadores com unico login — 11:06 Min
08 – Liberar computador sem autenticar no hotspot — 05:01 Min
09 – Liberar pagina no hotspot para usuario sem login – 05:21 Min
10 – Cofigurar servidor pppoe com controle de banda para autenticar clientes — 10:02 Min
11 – Configurao AP MICROTIK carto wireless — 13:30 Min
12 – Segurana ao restringir acesso a rede com access list tendo o mesmo SSID — 12:00 Min
13 – Segurana com chave de criptografia + access list mikrotik – 04:06 Min
14 – Conhecendo Webfig e Graphing uso de cpu, memoria e rede — 09:04 Min
15 – Ativar e traduzir user manager para portugues — 06:43 Min
16 – Configurao user manager + radius + ppoe — 11:12 Min
17 – Configurao user manager autenticar cliente hotspot — 09:08 Min
18 – Cadastrando distribuidor e autenticar clientes de outra cidade — 08:05 Min
19 – Limitao usuario por hora, minuto ou dia da semana com user manager — 10:25 Min
20 – Enviar e Receber SMS servidor — 06:05 Min
 
*Mikrotik Aulas Avançadas
*
01 – Ballance pcc 2 links com cargas iguais simplismente o melhor
02 – Bloqueando sites com o MikroTik
03 – Como fazer um backup do Mikrotik e Restaurar
04 – Como fazer um wds entre 2 MikroTik
05 – Configurando IP Fixo no mikrotiK
06 – Criando um servidor de DNS Cache no Mikrotik
07 – Criando uma repetidora wireless com MikroTik
08 – Filtro de Palavras pelo Web Proxy do Mikrotik
09 – Mikrotik Como Limitar Download
10 – Mikrotik Hotspot Pagina de Aviso
11 – MIKROTIK Web Proxy Cache Full compelto + regras 3X, 4X 5X totalmente funcional.

Link:
http://www.baixebr.org/cursos-e-apostilas/cursos/curso-mikrotik-monte-seu-provedor-via-radio/
Veja o Link Direto:
http://turbobit.net/eas7aoqzncxs.html
http://turbobit.net/im1teis6me3j.html
http://turbobit.net/t0ob2b3kf84c.html
Torrent:
http://fenopy.se/torrent/Videos-Aula...wnload.torrent
Kickass
https://kat.ph/videos-aulas-mikrotik-t7135306.html
Fenopy
http://fenopy.se/torrent/videos+aula...tik/OTcyMTg0Ng

----------


## pillareck

Amigo,muito obrigado pelo post,faz muito tempo que procuro algo assim,
estou baixando para ver.

Abraço!

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Muito bom por compartilhar!

----------


## wagnersn

Boa camarada, é dividir pra conquistar  :Big Grin:

----------


## lllorde007

consegui amigo estou vendo as video aulas.

----------


## ronaldopatrick

> se colocar um link funcional seria uma boa vc não acha.esse link não funciona.


Acho que você não está sabendo baixar... Acabei de olhar e está ok.
Veja o Link Direto:
http://turbobit.net/eas7aoqzncxs.html
http://turbobit.net/im1teis6me3j.html
http://turbobit.net/t0ob2b3kf84c.html

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Seria melhor que tivesse um Torrent, mas tudo bem.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maclaud

> Seria melhor que tivesse um Torrent, mas tudo bem.



começa a baixar numa boa, mas depois trava, 

verifique se tem como vc disponibilizar por torrent

abs

----------


## mjmmarcus2

@*ronaldopatrick* Gostaria de uma autorização sua para criar um torrent para o pessoal baixar melhor.

----------


## ronaldopatrick

Não conseguir colocar o arquivo do Torrent para download mais já disponibilizei, o arquivo no Torrent está menor que o original, agora é aguardar o envio.
Quem quiser mim manda um email que mando o arquivo do Torrent.

----------


## ronaldopatrick

> @*ronaldopatrick* Gostaria de uma autorização sua para criar um torrent para o pessoal baixar melhor.


Pode criar sem problemas amigo mas acabei de criar.
Quem quiser mim manda o email que mando o arquivo do Torrent.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Pode criar sem problemas amigo mas acabei de criar.
> Quem quiser mim manda o email que mando o arquivo do Torrent.


Já tinha criado antes mas acabei de ver a resposta.

Kickass
https://kat.ph/videos-aulas-mikrotik-t7135306.html

Fenopy
http://fenopy.se/torrent/videos+aula...tik/OTcyMTg0Ng

Link direto para download do torrent:
http://fenopy.se/torrent/Videos-Aula...wnload.torrent

----------


## pillareck

Amigo desculpa a pergunta mas como faço para mandar uma mp?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Amigo desculpa a pergunta mas como faço para mandar uma mp?


Para mandar uma mensagem particular, clique no nome do usuário e depois Mensagem Particular.

Veja na figura:

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> O que significa "torrent"


Arquivos .TORRENT

Torrent é a extensão de arquivos utilizados por um protocolo de transferência do tipo P2P (Peer to Peer). Em um processo semelhante ao do eMule, por exemplo, os arquivos transferidos são divididos em partes e cada pessoa que tem tal arquivo ajuda a fazer o upload a outros usuários. Isso reduz significantemente o consumo de banda do distribuidor original do arquivo (lembrou-se do primeiro parágrafo?).

Para compartilhar estes arquivos, é necessário usar um programa específico, conhecido como cliente. Ele obtém as informações contidas nos arquivos e se encarrega de toda a comunicação entre os usuários.

Como funciona

Para baixar via torrent, você não pesquisa diretamente os arquivos que deseja. O primeiro passo é pesquisar pelo arquivo torrent que contenha essas informações. Ao abrir este arquivo com um programa compatível (ou seja, cliente), você vai visualizar todo seu conteúdo e pode baixar somente aquilo que desejar.

Fonte: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tira-duvidas/39817

De começo você precisa de algum programa para baixar os torrents sugiro o µTorrent:
http://llsw.download3.utorrent.com/3.3/uTorrent.exe

Depois baixe o arquivo torrent do curso, e abra com o programa µTorrent que você instalou:
http://fenopy.se/torrent/Videos-Aula...wnload.torrent

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> O que significa "torrent"


Para saber aonde o programa está salvando os seus arquivos, clique com o botão direito do mouse no nome do torrent que você quer ver a pasta, no caso é Videos "Aulas Mikrotik" e depois clique em Abrir Pasta Destino.

Veja na imagem:

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> uTorrent é muito lento, demorou 6 horas para baixar videos aulas.


Não o torrent não é lento, para você ver que o torrent é tão poderoso, ele é o poir inimigo das redes, muitos provedores limitam ele porque ele usa a banda toda.




> O cara começa a falar, pula e acaba, ou seja não tem nada nos videos aulas.


Amigo você viu no programa µTorrent se o download tinha realmente acabado? veja a imagem abaixo:




O video que você viu esta ainda completando o download e não terminou de baixar, por isso que ele fica travando.




> E com 2 GB da memória de meu PC.


Mas todos os torrents são assim mesmo, primeiro ele cria o arquivo por completo e vai completando todos os bits interno do arquivo até terminar.




> uTorrent fica entrando uma tarjeta perguntando do acesso, se é free não sei por que fica perguntando algo!


Não se preocupe com isso, desde a versão 3.0 que ele está assim perguntando e fazendo anuncios, mas você pode descartar todos os anuncios que aparecerem.




> Penso que o Curso da Mikrotik tem que ser pago, isto de graças, não vira não, vou ter que deletar tudo da manhã toda, triste ilusão. Ninguém dá nada de graça não.


Aqui não tem ninguem de má vontade, o torrent está sendo enviado para todos que quiserem, como é uma coisa nova para você, não dá para compreender como você pode falar mal de uma coisa que não conhece direito, o Torrent existe desde muitos anos, em 2002 eu já usava o torrent para baixar arquivos.

Caso tenha mais dúvidas veja este video de apenas 2 Minutos de como se baixar um torrent.
*Vídeo Aula - Como Baixar Arquivos torrent pelo Utorrent*

----------


## wondernetwork

se esses arquivos estivesse no 4shared.com
acho que seria melhor...

----------


## samuelcarlos

Excelente curso parabens pela iniciativa!!

----------


## ronaldopatrick

> Excelente curso parabens pela iniciativa!!


Valeu obrigado.

----------


## Givoani Bertoldi

Olá pessoal,


Sou novo nesta área de internet rádio e microtik, vou fazer essas video aulas e testar os recursos deste sistema que parece ser muito bom.

Desde já agradeço a todos.

----------


## ronaldopatrick

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> 
> Sou novo nesta área de internet rádio e microtik, vou fazer essas video aulas e testar os recursos deste sistema que parece ser muito bom.
> 
> Desde já agradeço a todos.


Então bons estudos.

----------


## rogelson

> Olá amigos aqui neste Post logo abaixo tem varias vídeo aulas para quem é iniciante como eu e tem vontade de aprender.
> Espero que seja útil, e quem quiser agradecer não se esqueça de clicar na estrelinha.
> 
> 
> *Mikrotik Aulas Intermediarias* 
> 01 – conhecendo winbox — 07:50 Min
> 02 – configuraoes iniciais — 11:10 Min
> 03 – Amarrar Ip e Mac — 10:55 Min
> 04 – Web Porxy — 15:50 Min
> ...


Estava procurando algo assim vou baixar pra conferir vlw.

----------


## ronaldopatrick

> Estava procurando algo assim vou baixar pra conferir vlw.


Ok amigo só não se esqueça de clicar na estrelinha se gostar das video aula.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Muito bom mesmo. Parabéns!

----------


## RoberthGuimaro

Boa tarde Galerinha, como o post é meio antigo creio que os links de torrent tenham expirados, por favor... se conseguirem re-upar ou mesmo me passarem algum link com torrent para download das aulas eu agradeceria... pois estou iniciando em mikrotik e me ajudaria muito.

----------

